# Wellcare



## Seniorinva (Jul 29, 2019)

If you are using or about to get Medicare do not use Wellcare for your Part D. Just got off the phone with India and was told my deductible was $300. One medication they said anything under $120 they will not pay. Over $120 I have to pay! Basically I get a contracted price for my medications. Tier 1 are paid for. Is there a Plan D company anyone would recommend?


----------



## 911 (Jul 29, 2019)

There are plenty of Part D plans out there. You may want to check out what’s best for you by going to Medicare.gov and filling out the questionnaire.

BTW, my wife has WellCare. Her deductible is the same. Once she hit that, everything has been fine, even the script for $50.00, which she got last month and she paid $10.00, I think she said.

I actually like Envision Rx.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 29, 2019)

Seniorinva said:


> If you are using or about to get Medicare do not use Wellcare for your Part D. Just got off the phone with India and was told my deductible was $300. One medication they said anything under $120 they will not pay. Over $120 I have to pay! Basically I get a contracted price for my medications. Tier 1 are paid for. Is there a Plan D company anyone would recommend?



I hope you used an agent to review your medications before you enrolled into WellCare.  I only take on generic and it works fine for me.  My wife uses a brand name so I helped her enroll in a more appropriate plan.

Every company has their own formulary and restrictions on obtaining medications.  It's important to know what you're doing before enrolling.  It can be more complicated than it seems.

Rick


----------



## Seniorinva (Jul 29, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> I hope you used an agent to review your medications before you enrolled into WellCare.  I only take on generic and it works fine for me.  My wife uses a brand name so I helped her enroll in a more appropriate plan.
> 
> Every company has their own formulary and restrictions on obtaining medications.  It's important to know what you're doing before enrolling.  It can be more complicated than it seems.
> 
> Rick


I guess that’s why I am upset. I had to submit meds and dosage information so this should not be happening. This fall any plan I want to pick I’ll have to call them and verify just to be sure. I even used my employers insurance advisors.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 30, 2019)

Seniorinva said:


> I guess that’s why I am upset. I had to submit meds and dosage information so this should not be happening. This fall any plan I want to pick I’ll have to call them and verify just to be sure. I even used my employers insurance advisors.


Your employer's insurance advisors likely don't specialize in Medicare and are probably not the best source of information.

It's more complicated than it seems.  Contact me if you'd like some help.

Rick


----------



## Judycat (Jul 30, 2019)

Don't sign up for any Part D plan until you check it out yourself with Medicare, the Part D provider, and your Pharmacy. If you don't understand something keep asking until you do. Some of the Medicare gobbledygook I had to read three times before I understood it. Well Care was good for me, but I qualify for extra help.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 30, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Don't sign up for any Part D plan until you check it out yourself with Medicare, the Part D provider, and your Pharmacy. If you don't understand something keep asking until you do. Some of the Medicare gobbledygook I had to read three times before I understood it. Well Care was good for me, but I qualify for extra help.


I notice you didn't suggest contacting an insurance agent.  You know, those of us who spend hours each year being certified and knowledgeable enough to help people.  Medicare rarely gives the correct answer and the pharmacy will generally simply tell you which plans THEY accept.  Even calling the insurance company can give you wrong information.

Why people shy away from those of us who actually know what we're doing (and get paid a whopping $28 for the help) is beyond me.

Rick


----------



## Judycat (Jul 30, 2019)

Can't afford the 28 bucks, I'm afraid. I am on a strangulating budget. Won't tell others not to seek your advice though.


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 30, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Can't afford the 28 bucks, I'm afraid. I am on a strangulating budget. Won't tell others not to seek your advice though.


YOU don't pay anything.  It's the commission from the insurance company.  Has no affect on your price.

Rick


----------



## Judycat (Jul 30, 2019)

Oh I see. Thanks.


----------



## Seniorinva (Jul 30, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Your employer's insurance advisors likely don't specialize in Medicare and are probably not the best source of information.
> 
> It's more complicated than it seems.  Contact me if you'd like some help.
> 
> Rick


Thanks Rick, I will.


----------

